# Josh Howard admits to Marijuana use



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

ESPN just told me about it in a text. I guess he admitted it over the Michael Irvin show, 103.3 ESPN FM Dallas. Weather or not he's doing it now or in college... :eek8:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Way to cause a distraction.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Way to cause a distraction.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...does this guy have impeccable timing or what? If you dont like that then you don't love NBA basketball!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeahhh.... Great timing, Josh. Way to assert yourself into the news. I only wish it could have been for something a little more honorable.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The story actually broke through last week.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Who cares. Weed is good.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

croco said:


> The story actually broke through last week.


Yeah, I saw an article that was dated April 19th, and now I'm trying to figure out why ESPN is just starting to talk about it. If it were a huge deal, it would be discussed sooner... right?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> Yeah, I saw an article that was dated April 19th, and now I'm trying to figure out why ESPN is just starting to talk about it. If it were a huge deal, it would be discussed sooner... right?


I don't know, maybe they are trying to rub it in.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yesterday's news.

ESPN ran out of coverage material, so some re-fried beans will do today.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ninjatune said:


> Who cares. Weed is good.


I think you are being sarcastic in the sense that he should admit to it, not whether or not he smokes. He only stated his usage was during the off season...yeah right


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I think you are being sarcastic in the sense that he should admit to it, not whether or not he smokes. He only stated his usage was during the off season...yeah right


You need to know NT before assuming he's sarcastic.

NT is a regular user, and he REALLY thinks weed is good.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have dont have a problem with people smoking weed either (sorry). Its just stupid to admit it because of the position he is in, referring to him being an NBA player not the playoffs situation. It hurts him and the NBA as a whole in the public eye.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's on ESPN podcast now:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espnradio/player?context=podcast&id=3367892


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Boo.

I thought it was new news. Sorry guys.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Boo.
> 
> I thought it was new news. Sorry guys.


It is because he admitted it on ESPN Radio today, now everyone knows it. 

I must say great timing to be interviewed about it Josh. :whistling:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What a pot head. Is he even that smart on the court? Way to dumb yourself down kid. 

I wonder what the punishment will be. Hmm....


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

ESPN just said he does it over the off-season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> What a pot head. *Is he even that smart on the court?* Way to dumb yourself down kid.
> 
> I wonder what the punishment will be. Hmm....


No... He has a very low bball IQ.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

t1no said:


> No... He has a very low bball IQ.


This is probably why.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Many many many designer use pot to juice up their creativity.

I have seen some amazing stuff that artists come up with when they are high. Plus, pot smoking does NOT make you dumb. You'll have shorter attention span when you are high, and your learning is curbed during that time. Unless you are high 24/7, it really has zero effects on your intelligence or IQ. Use the substance with control is the key.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Edward speaks from experience.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Edward speaks from experience.


It sure sounds like it :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Marijuana admissions cloud Josh Howard's future with Dallas Mavericks


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I read that too.

You know Cuban would love a good playoff run combined with added exposure from this (remember his remarks about the Kobe rape trial?); but at the end of the day, he's going to save face and try to please everybody.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Edward speaks from experience.


lol true


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

he specifically said he wouldnt smoke during the season, by choice, regardless of the mandatory drug tests. he didn't go on the show to talk about smokin the ganja, they brought up really old comments he made, dude was just truthful about them? everybody in dallas knows josh howard/marquis daniels are smokers. hell i aint dallas & i knew that rookie season.

ps. Weed is damn good.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Edward speaks from experience.





croco said:


> It sure sounds like it :lol:





VeN said:


> lol true


Remember I am defending NT? :smoothcriminal:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

croco said:


> Marijuana admissions cloud Josh Howard's future with Dallas Mavericks


Yes! Please hand him over to the Houston Rockets!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'm pretty sure the toronto raptors would kill for a player like josh howard.

send him here, canada has the best bud, he'll be happy here.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

JHo's "stock value" has just rocked bottom, and there is no chance Cuban sells right now. He'll ride out the storm and wait for the price to become reasonable before making a move.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

His stock is the highest right now because if we aren't going to do anything we will miss the playoffs next year. I would rather miss the playoffs and get a clean start instead of trying to cover our flaws, that has always been a failure for teams who thought that they still have a shot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL. His summer will be cloudy regardless according to him.

His stock was probably highest last year, where there was still relatively major upside apparent to GMs, and before we got whooped by GS and he did nothing to step up. He probably is what he is at this point, and a borderline all-star wing player isn't all that valuable.

I wouldn't want to move him cause I doubt what we'd get back would impact us more than his presence.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's the same with most NBA athletes (read: Dirk); potential is reality until reality proves otherwise. That's why I've said over and over that we should've traded the German 3-4 years ago when most saw he and Garnett as being comparable. :mad3


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

southeasy said:


> i'm pretty sure the toronto raptors would kill for a player like josh howard.
> 
> send him here, canada has the best bud, he'll be happy here.


I think Portland, Oregon could give Canada a run for their money on who has the best bud . . . besides, Josh would look very good in a Blazer jersey. : )


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

pass that along to cubes, what can we get in return? lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd do it in a heartbeat if it's JHo for Aldridge.

.... but POR is not stupid.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> I think Portland, Oregon could give Canada a run for their money on who has the best bud . . . besides, Josh would look very good in a Blazer jersey. : )


on the westcoast we have some premo BC

but i couldn't tell you, but i wouldnt doubt it :dancingpadlock:

i could see howard being traded.

would cuban actually run a lineup of dirk, kidd & so on, creating a package with j.howard, in an attempt at a big 3 in dallas? final shot at a closing window? :biggrin: that would be ugly in my opinion.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I appreciate Josh's honesty personally and do not view anyone's casual off season Marijuana use as something warranting this much negative attention. Timing of this is the only beef anyone can really have since most of the league does smoke. They won't admit it tho. Besides, drinking is worse on an athletes' body which some guys do year round. 

As for trading Howard because of this, worse idea ever... You'll just get a player who's not honest about his marijuana use in return. 

If anyone is questioning Josh's basketball IQ and linking it to his toking I have to ask how many times have you played basketball high? For someone used to using it can actually be a way to focus at the task at hand. Honestly tho, to say anything has a set effect on someone is just an assumption which one can neither prove or disprove.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

stevemc said:


> If anyone is questioning Josh's basketball IQ and linking it to his toking I have to ask how many times have you played basketball high? For someone used to using it can actually be a way to focus at the task at hand. Honestly tho, to say anything has a set effect on someone is just an assumption which one can neither prove or disprove.


I played high enough to conclude it made me sluggish, but that's my experience alone; I decided it was a waste to combine the two activities, so I separated them when possible. (The problem was "Who's Got Next?" would get anybody up.)


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

xray said:


> I played high enough to conclude it made me sluggish, but that's my experience alone; I decided it was a waste to combine the two activities, so I separated them when possible. (The problem was "Who's Got Next?" would get anybody up.)


Ha! Well initially I find my self a little sluggish and indecisive but after a few shots things become more Zen like but it's going to be different for anyone. I'm a bit of a Rasta so might not be as big of deal for me.

Either way, off season smoking better than anything Sir Charles did during the regular season.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

stevemc said:


> As for trading Howard because of this, worse idea ever... You'll just get a player who's not honest about his marijuana use in return.


How about trading him because he's decided his jumpshots are more accurate than his drving layups or dunks....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> How about trading him because he's decided his jumpshots are more accurate than his drving layups or dunks....


You could do that, and get someone who can't shoot at all... theres plenty of that goin around these days. His shooting percentage has been improving through the years which is better than we can say for JKidd...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

stevemc said:


> You could do that, and get someone who can't shoot at all... theres plenty of that goin around these days. His shooting percentage has been improving through the years which is better than we can say for JKidd...


But.... last I checked JHo's jumpers SUCK!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> But.... last I checked JHo's jumpers SUCK!


He makes up for it with rebounding and defense. His percentage was down this year but he also was put in the position to where he had to create his own shot more than previous years. I bet in the summer he's an awesome shot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Which defense ? It would be a nice start if he could hold Kobe to 35-40 points instead of 50.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

his D is overrated as well


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If Howard had the star player forgiveness that some of the "best defenders in the NBA" get (not going to name any ankle turning names) he'd actually stay out of foul trouble and be able to play aggressive D. He seems to have a rep around the league as a hacker slash elbow thrower which you can't do till you've been around for too long I guess. Overrated or not, still a better defender than just about everyone else on the roster. 

As for Kobe, Josh can guard him a bit.. till he picks up too many fouls. Its not like he needs help becoming unstoppable but you can't say he doesn't receive a little help from time to time. I mean can anyone really lock down Kobe? No so why not let them try and hold the whistles.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It doesn't matter how bad everyone else on our roster is, Devean George might actually be a better defender than Josh and he isn't good either. Why do star wings always have huge games against us if we have a supposedly good defender in Josh ?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> It doesn't matter how bad everyone else on our roster is, Devean George might actually be a better defender than Josh and he isn't good either. Why do star wings always have huge games against us if we have a supposedly good defender in Josh ?


Cause he's only one man and ends up in foul trouble unable to play tight D. Good perimeter D always starts with a safety net of a intimidating shot blocker in the middle. All we have is a guaranteed 3 point play if you get that deep in the paint.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Cause he's only one man and ends up in foul trouble unable to play tight D. Good perimeter D always starts with a safety net of a intimidating shot blocker in the middle. All we have is a guaranteed 3 point play if you get that deep in the paint.


exactly, which is why ive wanted them to get a legit big man for years now..


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

VeN said:


> exactly, which is why ive wanted them to get a legit big man for years now..


Preaching to the Choir....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Of course we don't have a shotblocking presence, but that didn't prevent him from playing much more intense and better defense earlier in his pro career. It would certainly help to have a defensive anchor in the middle, but it's not an excuse for him not to focus on defense first.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> Of course we don't have a shotblocking presence, but that didn't prevent him from playing much more intense and better defense earlier in his pro career. It would certainly help to have a defensive anchor in the middle, but it's not an excuse for him not to focus on defense first.


More so than offense, Defense takes all 5 players. Like manythings A team's defense is only as good as its weakest link. Any weaknesses will be exploited. *cough* Dirk *cough*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> More so than offense, Defense takes all 5 players. Like manythings A team's defense is only as good as its weakest link. Any weaknesses will be exploited. *cough* Dirk *cough*


Dirk wasn't the weakest link on defense in the playoffs, not even close.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> Dirk wasn't the weakest link on defense in the playoffs, not even close.


That's subject to opinion.. the whole team looked like the underside of a donkey defensively honestly but had a whole Danny Glover, "I'm too old for this" feel to it.

I don't give Dirk enough credit while you give him too much... but as long as we both know this we're coo


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

stevemc said:


> That's subject to opinion.. the whole team looked like the underside of a donkey defensively honestly but had a whole Danny Glover, "I'm too old for this" feel to it.
> 
> I don't give Dirk enough credit while you give him too much... but as long as we both know this we're coo


some more than others. josh shouldve been abusing whomever was defending him. instead it was the other way around.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> That's subject to opinion.. the whole team looked like the underside of a donkey defensively honestly but had a whole Danny Glover, "I'm too old for this" feel to it.
> 
> I don't give Dirk enough credit while you give him too much... but as long as we both know this we're coo


Come on, look through my posts in the last weeks or months, I'm not a Dirk homer at all. If I was I certainly wouldn't mind him being traded for the right package.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> Come on, look through my posts in the last weeks or months, I'm not a Dirk homer at all. If I was I certainly wouldn't mind him being traded for the right package.


Didn't say homer just said you give him too much credit while I don't give him enough. Neither of us are on the far ends of the homer/hater spectrum on Dirk.



> some more than others. josh shouldve been abusing whomever was defending him. instead it was the other way around.


Agreed. I'll let the blind media blame the subject matter of this thread on his under performance in the playoffs as I heard one announcer ignorantly proclaim.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco is a complete Dirk homer. He's from GERMANY for crying out loud.

He also dances to Hasselhoff music, lacks humor, drinks a ton of beer, and looks like this:










I know croco better than he knows himself....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:rofl: at that picture

Since I can't spread reputation around, I might spread an infraction instead. :whistling:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> croco is a complete Dirk homer. He's from GERMANY for crying out loud.
> 
> He also dances to Hasselhoff music, lacks humor, drinks a ton of beer, and looks like this:
> 
> ...


LOL...



> Looking for some inspiration... driving through the night..
> listening to my favorite station... truck stop sea of light...


Theres a lil Hoff for ya!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm surprised no one has brought up Josh's 28th Birthday party at a Dallas Night Club that caused Avery to cancel the last practice before Game 5. I've heard that only 3 players attended but the knock was that Avery said no partying in the post season and was pissed over it. Can't blame him for it but it seems Josh's actions suddenly more careless than he's ever shown before. There has to be something more to this than what everyone assuming, just another NBA player acting up.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There was an article in the Morning News over the weekend that chronicled Josh's problems over the last calendar year, from the death of his father-figure college coach, to the birth of his soon-to-be-learned not his baby.

Stuff like that has definitely affected him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is all overblown to me. He's not the only player to smoke, probably not even on the team.

And no, I don't care that he talked about it, because even if he hadn't, he'd still be smoking. That doesn't change *anything*.

And I love how people act like he's ingame and in the back of his mind is thinking "I hope I can overcome those Marijuana comments and make this shot". People don't think about that stuff out there, if anything they enjoy playing because it'll take their mind off it.

None of this matters, but it's just the excuse Dallas needs to trade him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> There was an article in the Morning News over the weekend that chronicled Josh's problems over the last calendar year, from the death of his father-figure college coach, to the birth of his soon-to-be-learned not his baby.
> 
> Stuff like that has definitely affected him.


His bad play has absolutely nothing to do with him being a bad person, I think might have gotten that impression (at least it seemed to be the case when a reporter asked him yesterday, video is on DMN online). I think whatever happens, we should only wish him the best, be it wiht us or another team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

JHo,

We wish you the best.... on another team.

By the way, can you stay with the mavs until the Jersey I listed on eBay is sold?

Sincerely,

Ed
A frustrated $#&@*($&#)@&_$!(*%


----------

